# The Drinking Man's Diet



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Any thoughts? At first I thought it was a joke, but it apparently isn't.


----------



## Gunboat (Mar 21, 2009)

I've never heard of this, could you elaborate?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

This diet is, essentially, a well-lubricated Atkins. No more than 60 grams of carbohydrates a day. Eat whatever else you want, including a few cocktails and a bottle of wine - per day!

Here's a Forbes article about it:

https://www.forbes.com/2004/04/21/cz_af_0421feat.html

William Banting avoided beer, but liberally drank wine - claret, if memory serves.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

That's my kind of diet!


----------



## Ricardo-CL (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, when I was asked to gain some extra weight I was told that a little alcohol would help me to have more appetite before dinner....


----------



## Realalefan (Jan 12, 2009)

Reminds me of an old "B.C." comic strip with the following exchange between two characters:

"I'm on the drinking man's diet. I drink as much as I want all the time."
"What do you eat?"
"Aspirin."


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Realalefan said:


> "I'm on the drinking man's diet. I drink as much as I want all the time."
> "What do you eat?"
> "Aspirin."


This made me laugh out loud. Reminds me of the old line: "We feel sorry for those who don't drink because, when they wake up, that's the best they're going to feel all day."


----------



## Gunboat (Mar 21, 2009)

Sounds like a great diet! :devil:

However, as with most things, this is probably the key:

"_To Cameron's credit, his original said as much in its conclusion: "Don't be a hog. If you gorge yourself with food, even if it is low in carbohydrates, you will get fat. If you drink too much, you will get drunk. Moderation in the pursuit of happiness is no vice." _"


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*memory*

'The Drinking Man's Diet' was a best-selling paperback in the 1960s, when the fad for diet books began.


----------

